# Basic noob ATI Tool Questions



## Skiutah (Sep 15, 2006)

1) I've heard rumors that ATI Tool loosens the memory timings when overclocking the memory frequencies on X1K cards.  Is this true?

2) If I were to get around 850MHz (1700MHz in 3D) on the memory for an X1900XT, then what is the approximate amount of GB/s at that frequency?

3) Which version would be the absolute best one to have for overclocking this?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.25_b16pre3.exe


----------



## Skiutah (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks!

What about the memory though?


----------



## Skiutah (Sep 16, 2006)

Bump?  Anyone?


----------



## Skiutah (Sep 16, 2006)

Why is the official forum for ATI Tool and the place where the creator posts information at the least helpful area to find out things concerning what it represents?  Everytime I ask a question pertaining to the specifics of ATI Tool, no one really answers the things I'm more curious about?  Again, does anyone know if the memory timing for ATI Tool losen to acheive their higher frequencies and what the GB/s rate is for a memory frequency of 1700 MHz on an X1900XT?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 16, 2006)

1 dude chill its a forum where more then half of the members are american and therefore sleep between the times that you have posted. so maby if you would give it a day you might get some answers. 

2 download the new beta and mess around with it. 

3 no clue.


----------



## infrared (Sep 16, 2006)

Approximatly 54.4gb/s @ 850mhz


----------



## Skiutah (Sep 16, 2006)

I waited almost two days before I bumped the thread.

I know which version everyone is telling me to get, but I'm more concerned about the memory questions I've asked.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 16, 2006)

well if you looked around in the beta (which you proved u had not) you would see a timing lock checkbox. its under the x1000 tab.


----------



## infrared (Sep 16, 2006)

ATITool locks the memory timings, when the checkbox is checked at whatever timings are applied at the time, unless you change them yourself, whereas Catalyst Control Center overclocking will loosen the timings, to give you a higher overclock, which would reduce performance.

Do you still have any unanswered questions?


----------



## Skiutah (Sep 17, 2006)

No.  Thankyou all very much for the help.  I'm sorry.  I was just frustrated because you would not have any idea how hard it has been to find these out--especially the GB/s one.  Several forums and no one ever knew, and then when I found this one it was taking awhile to get answers even in here.  But, patience is a virtue.  Thanks again for the help.


----------

